

New App Letting People Get Paid For Smartphone Photos - azeemk
http://www.outletmedia.co/
Check it out. I just started using it. Seems pretty cool. I&#x27;m just posting all of my pictures.
======
wtracy
A landing page with white text on a pale grey background? What is their UI
designer smoking?

That, and I can't pull up the "Sign up" page or view information about any of
the available photos (I see the thumbnails, but nothing happens when I click)
on IE 8.

